# Polish On Top of CA Finish?



## jac42779 (Mar 24, 2010)

I was wandering what anyone might use if anything on top of a CA Finish. I watched a demostration on youtube and they used a plastic polish on top of the CA. Wander what a friction polish would do on top of a CA finish?


----------



## CaptG (Mar 24, 2010)

Jason, welcome to the site from Michigan.  I use EEE polish after micro mesh, then Brasso.  And friction polish on top of ca does give it a great shine.


----------



## warreng8170 (Mar 24, 2010)

I always use Mequiar's PlastX after MM'ing through 12000. I use a small piece of old t-shirt and flood it with polish then spin the lathe at top speed. Then wipe down with a clean piece of t-shirt.

*edit* I would help if I actually spelled the product right


----------



## Dan26 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Jason. I use Meguiar's PlastX plastic polish after CA. It seems to do a great job.


----------



## barrysj (Mar 24, 2010)

Ditto on the Meguiar's....phenomenal shine.  I use to MM for 30 min trying to get that perfect shine...now its 10 min of MM and 45 seconds of polish!

-Dude


----------



## jac42779 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the welcoming guys. Where do you buy the Meguiars PlastX polish?


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 24, 2010)

jac42779 said:


> I was wandering what anyone might use if anything on top of a CA Finish. I watched a demostration on youtube and they used a plastic polish on top of the CA. Wander what a friction polish would do on top of a CA finish?


 

I think you are misunderstanding what a polish like Plastic polish and a friction polish are . a Friction polish is a shellac based "Finish" which you are correct "goes on top of" the sealer coat as a finish but wears off rather quickly . 
Plastic Polish is a compound that polishes an already existing finish , like CA or Lacquer or poly ... It is used as a way of removing fine scratch patterns from previous sanding steps . It is a liquid form of sandpaper but with very very fine grit .


----------



## warreng8170 (Mar 24, 2010)

jac42779 said:


> Thanks for the welcoming guys. Where do you buy the Meguiars PlastX polish?



Any Advance Auto or AutoZone should have it.


----------



## boxerman (Mar 24, 2010)

You can get at Wal-mart for around $8.00


----------



## jac42779 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys! I will pick up some Maguiars PlastX and give that a try.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Mar 24, 2010)

How long is everyone letting C.A. cure before wet sanding and polishing with plastic polish???????


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Mar 24, 2010)

CHICAGOHAND said:


> How long is everyone letting C.A. cure before wet sanding and polishing with plastic polish???????


 
I use an excellerator and wet sand and polish afterwards.  Seems to work great for me.  I have seen others say they wait overnight.  Personal preference I guess.


----------



## bradh (Mar 25, 2010)

CHICAGOHAND said:


> How long is everyone letting C.A. cure before wet sanding and polishing with plastic polish???????



I find you get a little better gloss if you let the CA cure for a few hours before you polish.


----------



## JimB (Mar 25, 2010)

I wait 24 hours before final sanding and polishing but I know others don't wait at all.


----------



## lazyguy (Mar 26, 2010)

Some time ago I picked up this buffing kit at HF and I am sure I paid less so likely it was a sale. Either way one day while staring at a blank on the lathe that I was not satisfied with the a light bulb came on. I use the rouge bar in a very *un-orthodox* method by applying directly to the piece then work it with a piece of denim. I then buff out with a clean spot on my cloth and check for happiness. If not happy I repeat the process. I then follow up with Johnson’s paste wax basically to clean up any residue left by the rouge. The bar will likely last for a thousand blanks it doesn’t require much if your sanding and or MM was done right. Even if not done right it will polish those little inclusions, divots and pits so that while they are still there they are just glossy as the “upper” surface.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 26, 2010)

JimB said:


> I wait 24 hours before final sanding and polishing but I know others don't wait at all.


I wait at least until the next morning, probably any thing over a few hours is good, even with accelerator, depending on how much build up you have accelerator is only going to work on the surface, or just under it. I've found my finishes are more durable if I wait to wet sand and polish and I wind up with less blush.


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 26, 2010)

On top of a CA finish or on acrylic, I use Novus 2 fine scratch remover and then MAAS metal polish.  Novus is a bit expensive; but, I have used the same bottle for over a year now, a little goes a long way.  Same for the MAAS polish, I am still using the same tube for over a year and a half.


----------

